# New to Pigeon-Talk



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi all, I just joined so I thought I would introduce myself. My name is Rena and I live in Highland Ca. I have bred pigeons off and on for 40 years, I entered my first bird in the Del Mar Fair at age 14. Over the years I have had various breeds, now I Breed and show Modenas, I also have Clean Leg Ice, Archangels, Frillbacks, and Homers. I am a Moderator, along with my friend and co-worker Terry Whatley on the 911PigeonAlert, a member of NPA,AU,IMC,PMC,NMC,Frillbacks, and Rare Breeds Clubs. I enjoy pigeons, people, going to shows, looking at pictures of peoples birds, and am looking forward to talking pigeons with you all.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Rena and welcome to Pigeontalk!

You have a long history with pigeons by the sounds of it! I'm surprised that Terry hasn't been on your back to join here sooner actually, lol I suppose your time is limited to a certain extent as well though, being a member and moderator on pigeons911 and who knows what else. Hopefully you will be able to spend some time here and become one of the pigeontalk "family"

Anyway, good to have you aboard and I hope that you will enjoy the forum, there are so many wonderful, intelligent and amazing members here.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hello Rena, 

Wow!

Welcome..!

Thank you for joining our forum!

I am an incidental inner city raiser of orphan or wayward feral or wild Baby Birds, and also do my best to convelesce the injured or ill Juveniles or Adults of them that I find, that come my way, or are brought to me.

So, we meet here in the middle, from our respective antipodes...!

This is a wonderful forum of course, and it has been very helpful to my education, and to know also that others in their various ways are also involved with these charming Birds.

Looking forward to seeing images of some of your beauties..!

Your experience in many aspects of Pigeons will be much appreciated here.

Best wishes, 
Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Hi Rena!*

Hi Rena,

It's so good to see you here! Welcome to the Pigeon-Talk Board at long last!

Terry


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk, Rena!
I have ONE pet pigeon, named Jesse. Having had him for almost two whole years, I know absolutely everything there is to know about pigeons! So, if you ever need any advice, just ask me.

Seriously, Rena, your credentials are very impressive, along with 40 years of experience ~ WOW!

Your thoughts & advice will certainly be welcomed here.

Phyll


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Greetings*

Rena, I live close to you. I raise Indain Fantails, West of England Tumblers and Brimingham Rollers. Awhile back I emailed about some White homers, But we lost track of each other. I am gald you can over.


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Brad, thank you for such a warm welcome, I look forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Thank you so much for the warm welcome. I also have a few doves and pigeons that have come my way. I figure the Lord sent them to me so I keep them! I love to look at pictures of birds and would enjoy yours also, as well as the other members of this Forum. Yours in the Hobby, Rena.


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Phyll, beleive me I do need advice sometimes, and will take you up on that.
Ones better than none Phyll, I bet Jesse is a sweetheart getting all your attention, how did you come by Jesse? I look forward to seeing Jesse if you have a photo, thank you for your welcome to the group also. Rena


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Imagine meeting you here Terry! We have to stop spending so much time together! Seriously, you know my love for pigeons, so I thought this is where people like me are, if Terry's there, so I am glad to be on board.


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Debbie, I will second your quote! I would like to see your birds sometime and meet you. Thank you for the welcome. Rena


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Welcome to pigeon-talk, Rena.
Glad to have you here. With your long experience in pigeons I am sure we can learn a lot from you.
Would love to see pics of your darlings.

Reti


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Rena, 
A warm welcome to you. Think you'll enjoy this group. I know I do.
Daryl


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Thank you Daryl, I am sure I will too.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Rena,

A BIG WELCOMEto you! 

I'm so glad to have you aboard.

I have 48 pigeons, mostly Homers and some Satinettes and Rollers, and I'm nuts and crazy about them. 

Hope to talk to you soon!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Rena, so happy to have you. I know with your experience you can really help us. My husband and I deal primarily with feral rescue and rehab but a pigeon is a pigeon, right?

A warm welcome.

Maggie


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Thank you Maggie for your warm welcome also. Yes a pigeon is a pigeon thats all that counts. Although I raise show pigeons, I do rescue hurt pigeons and every weekend for the last two years I go feed all the pigeons at Mission Bay, in San Diego. They see me and swarm, it makes some of the runners and walkers a little upset that they have to go around them (the looks I get tell it) but I do not care. I figure thats the pigeons home! . I love all of them. I know I will enjoy being part of Pigeon-Talk, because I already am. Thanks Maggie


----------



## tatts (Nov 9, 2005)

*tatts*

hi i'm new to this site .I breed fantials,croppers and west of england tumblers
along with the regular,standard homer type birds,I live in tasmania australia and have enjoyed breeding pigeons for most of my life.I hope to be able to correspond with others ,and hopefully make some really good friends.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Welcome Rena! We are so happy to have you. You'll like it here...We have so many great members you'll enjoy interacting with.

Linda


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Welcome Tatts! We are always happy to have new members. I'm sure you will enjoy conversing with our friendly and knowledgeable group.

Linda


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi and welcome, we are both newbies. These folks seem to be very nice and caring people on this group.


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Thank you Linda for your Welcome


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Tatts, a big welcome to you also. This is great - two new members with experience in pigeons. Tatts, you have come to the right place if you want to talk about pigeons. We all love, love, love, them.

Maggie


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Welcome Rena and Tatts!*

Looks like word is spreading in Australia, Tatts. We have other wonderful members from Down Under!

I only have one rescued racing homing pigeon who can no longer fly. He is 2 yrs. old and rules me and my 4 cats in a one bedroom apartment in Arizona.

This site is terrific and there are even pigeons with their own "fan" club! Some of the stories would make excellent pigeon soap operas!. All the ingredients are there: romance, mis-adventures, love, laughter, jealousy (among pigeons, that is), heartache, etc.

AND all the information you ever wanted to know about pigeons but were afraid to ask!

Rena, your expertise will be most welcome. We all look forward to hearing from you both and seeing pictures too!


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Welcome Rena*

Looks like you came to the best place on earth for pigeon friends and great info. Have a great day! 

Andi


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Thank you so much for the kind words, I would love to share pictures as well as see yours, except I have not figured out how to do this yet. .


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Welcome! Rena and Tatts!

I have just one little crippled baby racing pigeon "Sguidget" that is improving day by day! Thanks to the wonderful people on this site!

Denise


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Rena,
I was only joking about knowing everything about pigeons. My "pigeon" knowledge is VERY limited. Everything I know, I learned right here.
Thankfully, there are many experts on Pigeon-Talk. Your friend Terry is certainly one of them.

About Jesse ~
My husband & I found him on an extremely cold January night. My poor baby was on the ground in a driveway. He was all alone, huddled in the dark. His wings were spread & he was covering himself.
Because he was banded, I had visions of his owner rejoicing upon his return. Fugghedaboudit! The guy didn't even want him back.

That was our good fortune.

Unfortunately, I am unable to post a picture of Jesse.
Hope to be able to do so someday. 
He is a beautiful white pigeon, with a small crown.
Being an "only," he does receive a LOT of attention.
Rena, even stretching our imaginations, we couldn't describe Jesse's personality as sweet.
In fact, we have dubbed him our "Warrior Pigeon." 
My husband just said, "Ouch!" He is gathering newspapers & Jesse is biting him. See what I mean?
Jesse has the run of the house. It's really his
place; we're grateful he lets us live here.

Sweet or not, we love him very, very much. We pray he is blessed with a long, long life.
Our "Warrior Pigeon" makes us laugh every day, & we thank God for sending him to us.

Phyll


----------



## tatts (Nov 9, 2005)

*thank you*

A big thank you to all for the warm welcome and I hope to be of some assistance some were in the future.Tatts


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk, Tatts.
Hopefully, you will enjoy this site. The members are dedicated to helping pigeons.

Phyll


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Glad to hear from you Rena! We all look forward to your input, advice and stories of joy! This site has saved so many pigeons and so many of us newcomers. These people are what "life and Love" are all about! Nice to know another expert has joined the team! Welcome!


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

dnrslucky1 said:


> Welcome! Rena and Tatts!
> 
> I have just one little crippled baby racing pigeon "Sguidget" that is improving day by day! Thanks to the wonderful people on this site!
> 
> Denise


Thats great! Thanks to the wonderful people on this site and also YOU!


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Thank you Crikett


----------

